# У меня глазной хирургии через несколько дней



## Благо

Привет всем!

Is "У меня глазной хирургии через несколько дней" the correct translation of "I'm having eye surgery in a few days" or this is not a correct use of the possessive construction?

Большое спасибо


----------



## Maroseika

Possessive construction is used correct, but all the rest is wrong.
Глазной хирургии is Gen., while here you need Acc. (у нас в квартире газ, у меня день рождения, у нее депрессия), so using the words you have chosen, it would be У меня глазная хирургия. 
However this expression - глазная хирургия - means just eye surgery as a kind of medical skills. So you can say just У меня через несколько дней операция на глазах.
Of course, you can use other construction then possessive (мне делают...).


----------



## Sobakus

The use of the construction is correct, however it commands the Nominative case and хирургия is a medical specialty, the process is called операция (на). So, "У меня операция на глаз(а) через несколько дней".


----------



## Благо

Maroseika said:


> Possessive construction is used correct, but all the rest is wrong.





Маросейка, большое спасибо за ваше терпение. (I hope there aren't any additional mistakes here ). I'm having one of those days where I think I will never ever learn to speak fluent Russian - I'll go get some sleep


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> Possessive construction is used correct, but all the rest is wrong.
> Глазной хирургии is Gen., while here you need Acc. (у нас в квартире газ, у меня день рождения, у нее депрессия), so using the words you have chosen, it would be У меня глазная хирургия.
> However this expression - глазная хирургия - means just eye surgery as a kind of medical skills. So you can say just У меня через несколько дней операция на глазах.
> Of course, you can use other construction then possessive (мне делают...).


You mean Nominative and глаза, right?


----------



## Благо

Sobakus said:


> The use of the construction is correct, however it commands the Nominative case and хирургия is a medical specialty, the process is called операция (на). So, "У меня операция на глаз(а) через несколько дней".



Собакус, большое спасибо.  уточните, пожалуйста: "на глаза" или "на глазах"


----------



## Sobakus

Благо said:


> Собакус, большое спасибо.  уточните, пожалуйста: "на глаза" или "на глазах"


 На+Prep. means location, while на+Acc. means direction. Therefore на глазах means either literally "situated on my eyes" (tears for example) or "in front of my eyes".


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> You mean Nominative and глаза, right?



Sure, Nom., sorry for the silly mistake. 
And sure на глазах. Операция на глаза - this is something very strange.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> На+Prep. means location, while на+Acc. means direction. Therefore на глазах means either literally "situated on my eyes" (tears for example) or "in front of my eyes".



And what does mean операция на сердце?


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> And sure на глазах. Операция на глаза - this is something very strange.


3:1 in my favour, says Google 


Maroseika said:


> And what does mean операция на сердце?


  That can be Accusative and Prepositional, depending on who's saying.


----------



## Explorer41

I'm trying to imagine what does mean "операция на глаза"... Пока не получается :-|


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> 3:1 in my favour, says Google


Hm, and so what? Illiteracy rules.


----------



## Благо

Maroseika said:


> And what does mean операция на сердце?



Or "у меня *на душе* кошки скребут"? Google is indecisive in this case, though, it gives twice the hits for "на глаза"


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> 3:1 in my favour, says Google
> 
> That's Accusative as well.



And операция на открытом сердце?
Операция на глаза reminds me only анализ на яйца глист.


----------



## Maroseika

Благо said:


> Or "у меня *на душе* кошки скребут"? Google is indecisive in this case, though, it gives twice the hits for "на глаза"



На глаза is absolutely wrong. So tell your cats to relax.


----------



## morzh

Сам я говорю "будет операция глаз".

Справочная служба русского языка говорит:
Сделать операцию на глаза, перенести операцию на глазах, прооперировать глаза. Все ли корректно? Спасибо!
_Бирюкова Ирина Юрьевна_​ *Ответ справочной службы русского языка*
Корректно: _сделать *операцию глаза*, перенести *операцию глаз*, *прооперировать глаза*_.​


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> And операция на открытом сердце?


   This one qualifies the heart that the surgery is performed on (Location). Операция на сердце specifies the organ the surgery is going to be performed on (Direction). If say, you have two hearts, and one of them is открытое, then I'd say you're going to have an "операция на открытое сердце" (Direction). That's how I see it even if it's not what was intended originally.


----------



## Благо

Maroseika said:


> Hm, and so what? Illiteracy rules. e-literazee rulz



Please mind your spelling - thank you.


----------



## morzh

Generally, then, the improvement would kontinue iear                       			bai iear with iear 5 doing awai with useless double                       			konsonants, and iears 6-12 or so modifaiing vowlz and                       			the rimeiniing voist and unvoist konsonants. Bai iear                       			15 or sou, it wud fainali bi posibl tu meik ius ov thi                       			ridandant letez "c", "y" and "x"—                       			bai now jast a memori in the maindz ov ould doderez                    			—tu riplais "ch", "sh", and "th" rispektivili. 
                    		 Fainali, xen, aafte sam 20 iers ov orxogrefkl riform,                       			wi wud hev a lojikl, kohirnt speling in ius xrewawt xe                    			Ingliy-spiking werld.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> This one qualifies the heart that the surgery is performed on (Location). Операция на сердце specifies the organ the surgery is going to be performed on (Direction). If say, you have two hearts, and one of them is открытое, then I'd say you're going to have an "операция на открытое сердце" (Direction). That's how I see it even if it's not what was intended originally.



I still hope you are kidding.
Can you say Ему необходима операция на двенадцатиперстную кишку? А потом еще и операция на печень. Но после этого ему не хватит денег на операцию на левую ногу.


----------



## morzh

Как-то, в таком случае, "операция на голову" сильно напоминает мне расхожее выражение "больной на голову"


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> I still hope you are kidding.
> Can you say Ему необходима операция на двенадцатиперстную кишку? А потом еще и операция на печень. Но после этого ему не хватит денег на операцию на левую ногу.


 Yeah, these do indeed sound awkward, but операция на глазах and операция на носу sound equally awkward to me. Maybe this has something to do with the expressions "на глазах" and "на носу"? Google doesn't like them as well.


----------



## Благо

morzh said:


> Generally, then, the improvement would kontinue iear                                   bai iear with iear 5 doing awai with useless double                                   konsonants, and iears 6-12 or so modifaiing vowlz and                                   the rimeiniing voist and unvoist konsonants. Bai iear                                   15 or sou, it wud fainali bi posibl tu meik ius ov thi                                   ridandant letez "c", "y" and "x"—                                   bai now jast a memori in the maindz ov ould doderez                                —tu riplais "ch", "sh", and "th" rispektivili.
> Fainali, xen, aafte sam 20 iers ov orxogrefkl riform,                                   wi wud hev a lojikl, kohirnt speling in ius xrewawt xe                                Ingliy-spiking werld.



ghoti = fish


the gh = f as in rouGH 
the o = i as in wOmen 
the ti = sh as in naTIon 


Many thanks to all for your help. Considering my pronunciation I think I'm gonna go with [point at watch] "10" [show 10 fingers and point at calendar in watch] "операция" [make sound of laser] "на глазах" [point at eyes and continue to make laser noise]. If that doesn't cut it, buy some more drinks  

Yes, for the purists - I see you coming, Morzh  - the laser makes no sound, but I'll make the sound of the burned retina - kind of...


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Yeah, these do indeed sound awkward, but  операция на глазах and операция на носу sound equally awkward to me.  Maybe this has something to do with the expressions "на глазах" and "на  носу"? Google doesn't like them as well.


 
 I take it, you guys refuse to consider "Gramota.ru" reply?



Благо said:


> "У меня глазной хирургии через несколько дней" the correct translation  of "I'm having eye surgery in a few days" or this is not a correct use  of the possessive construction?


 


Мне будут *делать операцию глаз* через несколько дней.​


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Мне будут *делать операцию глаз* через несколько дней.​



I'm afraid this is also not completely correct. Actually, according to the dictionaries, операция has two meanings in medicine (examples from Ushakov):

1. Хирургическая лечебная помощь, намеренное нарушение целости больного органа тела или ткани, с целью их излечения *(где)*:  Операция в брюшной полости. Операция в носоглотке.
2. Лечение, удаление чего-нибудь посредством операции* (чего)*: Операция рака. Операция аденоида.

Also gramota.ru: Блефаропластика - пластическая операция на верхних и нижних веках.

Therefore операция хрусталика, but операция на глазах.
And by no means операция на глаза.
With all that оперировать глаза sounds all right for me (Ushakov: оперировать нос).


----------

